

Constraint programming in Python - shabda
http://uswaretech.com/blog/2009/03/constraint-programming-in-python/

======
fgimenez
More info:

The article is an introduction to Constraint Satisfaction Problems (CSP's).
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Constraint_satisfaction_problem>

A very rudimentary demonstration of this:
<http://aispace.org/constraint/sample2.html>

Norvig implemented a quick and dirty version of this for his sudoku solver:
<http://norvig.com/sudoku.html>.

Note, while you _eventually_ end up just telling a CSP what you want, there's
a plethora of algorithms to solve these constraints.

------
scott_s
I think the example cheats _a lot_ by assuming the solutions have to be
positive integers. Is there a mechanism to tell the system "a and b are
integers", and if so, could the system still solve the simultaneous equation?

~~~
Hexstream
About solving systems of simultaneous equations, I don't know if this
particular solver can do it but many solvers can by using Gaussian Elimination
from linear algebra.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gaussian_elimination>

------
newt0311
This is basically logic programming. If you really want to do something like
this, you are far better off just using a logic language like prolog and
saving yourself the trouble.

